# Fun Trial - Greater SE MI RGS 3/19/11 Chelsea, MI



## BradU20

Saturday, March 19, 2011
Colonial Farms Gamebird Preserve
1850 Sylvan Road
Chelsea, MI
*www.ColonialFarmsLLC.com*

Trial Information
8:00 AM Start Time (rain or shine)
Cost: $45 per dog


You must be a RGS member to participate (sign-up day of event available)
*Pointing* dog and *Flushing* dog divisions
Limited to first 34 entries 
Two chukar per dog will be set out each brace 
Lunch included with entry fee
No electronic training devices
Water is available on site 
Females in heat will be ran in the last brace
No alcoholic beverages permitted on grounds
All dogs must be leashed/staked out when not competing
Hunter orange must be worn & a valid hunting license is required

To register or for more info contact me at [email protected].

To view past year's threads for more info look here:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=319938
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270060

​


----------



## BradU20

Please review the *Minimum Entry Requirement Sheet* attached.


----------



## k9wernet

Thanks Brad. Look forward to this each year. Think I'll enter both dogs. My check's in the mail.

KW


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Who are the judges? :evilsmile


----------



## RecurveRx

Made my donation.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

We look forward to seeing everyone and their dogs again this year. In the past this has been a very well run event with delicious food, great people and of course the remarkable dogs. 

In both 2009 and 2010 this event sold out almost a month before the actual Fun Trial. With only 34 entries being accepted, please do not procrastinate. If you are interested in participating, I would recommend that you register with Brad as soon as possible in order to get in the running order.

This event is also open to spectators who may just want to come mingle with the other dog lovers and watch the dogs work the fields on the birds. All ages are welcome but for safety reasons it is important that Hunter Orange must be worn by any spectators in the fields, as well. Thanks.


----------



## Flash01

BradU20 said:


> Please review the *Minimum Entry Requirement Sheet* attached.


 
Was wondering if an amateur championship in nstra counted as a title. (Remember - amateur in nstra is the dog, not the handler).


----------



## k9wernet

Flash01 said:


> Was wondering if an amateur championship in nstra counted as a title. (Remember - amateur in nstra is the dog, not the handler).


Seems like this question comes up every time there's a fun trial. I don't presume to speak for Brad or RGS, but here's my personal take:

I own hunting dogs. I enjoy training them myself and I enjoy shooting birds over them. I enter 2-3 fun trials a year as a social function and as a personal training goal -- a light at the end of the tunnel so to speak.

When I go to these events, I expect to see other hunting dogs. I expect to see dogs that haven't had a lot of ribbons pinned to them, and don't spend a lot of (any) time on the trial circuit.

To me, the question is whether you see yourself as a hunter or a trialer. Is your dog a meat dog, or a trial dog? Are you looking to socialize with some like-minded outdoorsmen and conservationists, or are you looking to establish your dog's reputation/breeding rights?

I own meat dogs and would like to "compete" (for lack of a better term) against other meat dogs.

It pisses me off when the local HS track stars compete in community 5ks. The same principle applies to fun trials.

... to me. 

KW


----------



## GSP Gal

There are many dogs that compete in the RGS fun trials, that could compete readily in santioned trials.....

personally, if my dog has a Amature title in NSTRA, we are done with RGS trials. I have no problem with that.


----------



## Flash01

k9wernet said:


> Seems like this question comes up every time there's a fun trial. I don't presume to speak for Brad or RGS, but here's my personal take:
> 
> I own hunting dogs. I enjoy training them myself and I enjoy shooting birds over them. I enter 2-3 fun trials a year as a social function and as a personal training goal -- a light at the end of the tunnel so to speak.
> 
> When I go to these events, I expect to see other hunting dogs. I expect to see dogs that haven't had a lot of ribbons pinned to them, and don't spend a lot of (any) time on the trial circuit.
> 
> To me, the question is whether you see yourself as a hunter or a trialer. Is your dog a meat dog, or a trial dog? Are you looking to socialize with some like-minded outdoorsmen and conservationists, or are you looking to establish your dog's reputation/breeding rights?
> 
> I own meat dogs and would like to "compete" (for lack of a better term) against other meat dogs.
> 
> It pisses me off when the local HS track stars compete in community 5ks. The same principle applies to fun trials.
> 
> ... to me.
> 
> KW


Fair enough. Good luck at the event.


----------



## Scott Meats

I have never competed in a dog competition in my life. Is this where I should start? I have a 14 mo. old springer. Does she need to be steady? As she is not yet. Craig


----------



## RecurveRx

Scott Meats said:


> I have never competed in a dog competition in my life. Is this where I should start?


As good a place as any. 

While it is a competition, I think that you will find most approach it with a pretty laid back attitude. It is just for fun. It isn't sanctioned. And there really isn't anything involved other than maybe bragging rights among some of your buddies for the coming year. It is a good place to meet like minded people and discuss bird hunting, dogs, and training. You will see dogs of all abilities and levels. 

If you're at all interested, you should go.


----------



## Lloydboy

Flash01 said:


> Was wondering if an amateur championship in nstra counted as a title. (Remember - amateur in nstra is the dog, not the handler).



1. *What dogs would not be allowed to participate?* 
The following trial placements or titled gun dogs are exempt from competing:
· Pointing/Flushing/Retrieving AKC and FDSB shooting dog placements or championship titles 
· NSTRA  titled dogs
· NAVHDA- Utility Prize 1
· UKC  HRCH, UH, CHF
· NAHRA  Senior 
· AKC  Master Hunter
· APLA Master/Grand Master
· GLSDA  Finished


As a Trial Chair, I would have to say your dog wouldn't be able to qualified. BUT if Brad has room in the trial, you might be able to run BUT not be able to be placed and quailfied for RGS Gun Dog of Year Invitational. 



These are great events and are fun to just come and hang out with everyone. I have made some great friends over the last 11 years.​


----------



## Lloydboy

Scott Meats said:


> I have never competed in a dog competition in my life. Is this where I should start? I have a 14 mo. old springer. Does she need to be steady? As she is not yet. Craig


This would be great place to start! Dog are not judge on steadiness and we are always looking for more Flushing dogs to come out and play! This a fun time for you and your dog.


----------



## Tightlines

My wife and I are in the market for a true upland dog. My lab is fantastic in the marsh but not through woodcock or grouse cover.LOL So, we will be coming to watch other breeds run and see their styles. Can we pay for lunch that day? If not we will bring our own, no problem.

We really enjoyed the Michigan RGS meeting this past weekend in Traverse City. Met alot on nice and people and listed to alot of stories and learned alot about habitat. It'll be great to see the different pointer/setters working in the field.

We will bring hunter orange and a pen and paper to take notes...LOL

Chris


----------



## BradU20

Tightlines said:


> My wife and I are in the market for a true upland dog. My lab is fantastic in the marsh but not through woodcock or grouse cover.LOL So, we will be coming to watch other breeds run and see their styles. Can we pay for lunch that day? If not we will bring our own, no problem.
> 
> Chris


Yup, lunch is available for $5.
See you there!


----------



## Tightlines

Thanks, I just looked at your photo's, the third one in, that's a nice setter. You could get me in alot of trouble with the puppies also...LOL

See ya there,,

Chris


----------



## Scott Meats

Although not "only" an unland dog, my new springer works grouse, woodcock, and pheasants great. Added bonus is that I also hunt ducks and geese and at 10 mos. old last year she was already steady on the farm ponds we hunt and springers love to swin as long as there's not freezing conditions. I'll be at the funtrial, look me up if you are interested in looking. Craig Hindes


----------



## Tightlines

We will do that, I'd like to talk to as many breed owners as possible. My bro used to raise Brits,,, but I wasn't a gleem in my dad's eye yet... LOL

See you there, I'll try to let you guys now how we can hook up once the time gets closer, I haven't picked out my wardrobe yet...LOL

Chris


----------



## k9wernet

Tightlines said:


> I'll try to let you guys now how we can hook up once the time gets closer, I haven't picked out my wardrobe yet...LOL


Last year there was an effort for folks to put their MS "handle" in addition to their real name on their name tags. I'm not sure it worked out as hoped, since many of the trialers didn't wear tags at all or they "fell off." 

Maybe emphasize the same this year, or maybe try something different. I know I don't speak for everyone, but I'd play along.

KW


----------



## RecurveRx

I will be the one with the cool hat. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8

RecurveRx said:


> I will be the one with the cool hat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'll have competition.


----------



## BradU20

No dumb hats!


----------



## N M Mechanical

BradU20 said:


> No dumb hats!


If they want to wear dumb a** hats make them donate some cash to the drummer fund
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx

Dumbass is as dumbass does...

What?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firemedic

Hey Brad, how are the entries looking? What about judges? What time is lunch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BradU20

Firemedic said:


> Hey Brad, how are the entries looking?


Good. Same as they always come in. 
A bunch when I first post this, slow right now, and there will be a big rush in the last 2 weeks.



Firemedic said:


> What about judges?


Scott Townsend and Scott Grush.



Firemedic said:


> What time is lunch?


Noon.

Firemedic will be our featured chef this year.
Check out his work here to get your mouth watering: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=299542


----------



## FindTheBird

Best of luck to all. I'll be missing the 2nd one in a row because of another trial. I'll try to stop by on the way back.
My pick is K9Wernet's Maddie! She's way overdue!


----------



## swalsh770

This will be our first time doinig a trial looking forward to doing this.


----------



## Firemedic

I have 3 Boston butts going on the smoker. I will also have some extra smoked goods with me. They aren't for everyone, but if you tell me your a member here on MS, I'll share it with ya. Lol


I'll have some of these fatties:









Here is a jalepeno, cream cheese and cheddar fattie:









Looking forward to it. I haven't BBQ'd for an event since June!


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

Firemedic said:


> I have 3 Boston butts going on the smoker. I will also have some extra smoked goods with me. They aren't for everyone, but if you tell me your a member here on MS, I'll share it with ya. Lol
> 
> 
> I'll have some of these fatties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a jalepeno, cream cheese and cheddar fattie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it. I haven't BBQ'd for an event since June!


 
Ryan,

That looks TOTALLY AWESOME! 

FYI: For this RGS event the last two years, we usually have as many spectators (or more) as we do participants ... so make sure you prepare enough for everyone. Don't forget to bring plenty of business cards/flyers to pass out. If you are interested, there will be plenty of future graduation parties that may want to take advantage of your BBQ services, too.


----------



## GSP Gal

We eat real well at NSTRA when Ryan is cooking......man, I hope I run before lunch. I won't make it around the course.....


----------



## colvinch

Have all the spots been filled for this


----------



## BradU20

colvinch said:


> Have all the spots been filled for this


Nope, still taking entries. I think there are 15 spots left.
They won't last too long. The RGS mailer just went out to our chapter last week. Usually a bunch of entries come in within the next two weeks.

I'll let everyone know when it is full.


----------



## METRO1

brad can u enter shelly and woody


----------



## michgundog

Brad what day will u be posting the running orders? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Buddwiser

I don't have a dog but I have had those fatties Ryan makes. I'll be there.:lol: But 1st, someone has to tell me where this place is.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

*Spectators are welcome.*
*Please wear HUNTER ORANGE to walk in the fields with gallery.*

Address is shown below.

*www.ColonialFarmsLLC.com*

Directions can be found on the above website on left "DIRECTIONS"
Follow gravel driveway back to barn/clubhouse and fields. 

Hope this helps ...




BradU20 said:


> Saturday, March 19, 2011
> Colonial Farms Gamebird Preserve
> 1850 Sylvan Road
> Chelsea, MI
> *www.ColonialFarmsLLC.com*
> 
> Trial Information
> 8:00 AM Start Time (rain or shine)
> Cost: $45 per dog
> 
> 
> You must be a RGS member to participate (sign-up day of event available)
> *Pointing* dog and *Flushing* dog divisions
> Limited to first 34 entries
> Two chukar per dog will be set out each brace
> Lunch included with entry fee
> No electronic training devices
> Water is available on site
> Females in heat will be ran in the last brace
> No alcoholic beverages permitted on grounds
> All dogs must be leashed/staked out when not competing
> Hunter orange must be worn & a valid hunting license is required
> To register or for more info contact me at [email protected].
> 
> To view past year's threads for more info look here:
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=319938
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270060


----------



## BradU20

michgundog said:


> Brad what day will u be posting the running orders?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Thursday before, 3/17/2011.


----------



## nesquik

My Dogs will Run This event!


----------



## k9wernet

RecurveRx said:


> So much for enjoying lunch...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw... is Shirley Temple a bundle of nerves in the moments before she takes the stage?

It's called a "fun trial," Mike. If you're not having fun, you're not doing it right. 

KW


----------



## RecurveRx

Not it at all. I was looking forward to hanging around the trough and fillin my gob. I may need you to push me around the course in a wheel barrel. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tightlines

Sorry, Just thought of this one. Julie and I will be there before eight, are the pointers/setters run in a different area then the flushing div...? Already have a great Lab, and we really want to see the pointers/setters run. I've read alot of posts from you guys and can't wait to see how different the setters are from the pointers.

Julie and I will be the confused ones following the crowd...LOL

If this doesn't make any sense, it's ok... I'm 3 beers///make that 4 beers into this afternoon......

See YA'll tomorrow.....

Chris


----------



## Firemedic

Due to a bit of over indulgence of Crown Royal last night, I did not get home til about noon today. I had the meat on the smoker about 1pm, so that means it should be done about 2-3am..:rant:

Lunch might be late tomorrow.


----------



## BradU20

Same course, different times.
Pointing dogs 8am-3pm then flushers from 3pm-5pm.

When you get there in the morning, ask for Brad and I'll help you get orientated. 



Tightlines said:


> Sorry, Just thought of this one. Julie and I will be there before eight, are the pointers/setters run in a different area then the flushing div...? Already have a great Lab, and we really want to see the pointers/setters run. I've read alot of posts from you guys and can't wait to see how different the setters are from the pointers.
> 
> Julie and I will be the confused ones following the crowd...LOL
> 
> If this doesn't make any sense, it's ok... I'm 3 beers///make that 4 beers into this afternoon......
> 
> See YA'll tomorrow.....
> 
> Chris


----------



## BradU20

Firemedic said:


> Lunch might be late tomorrow.


You're fired.


----------



## Tightlines

Thanks Brad, I'm putting the location in my GPS to see how long it will take us to get there. Don't want to be late...

Weather is still holding out, should be a great day. Looking forward to learning ALOT..

Chris


----------



## k9wernet

Brad -- Are the Scotts judging both divisions? Will placements for pointers be announced before or after the flushers run?

KW


----------



## Firemedic

Yes, and probably not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k9wernet

Firemedic said:


> Yes, and probably not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks BRAD! Just wanted to let the wife know how long she has to stay! 

KW


----------



## Firemedic

k9wernet said:


> Thanks BRAD! Just wanted to let the wife know how long she has to stay!
> 
> KW


 
Just telling you how it was last year. Sorry, I was just trying to help.


----------



## k9wernet

Firemedic said:


> Just telling you how it was last year. Sorry, I was just trying to help.


Thanks Ryan, you're a super guy and I mean that.


Now back to the kitchen with you!

KW


----------



## BradU20

They are judging both divisions.

Placements will be named after each division runs.
(did you read your email?)


----------



## Jeffrey Towler

michgundog said:


> Brad what day will u be posting the running orders?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 
Good luck Saturday Mike. I will try to get out to watch after work.


Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## k9wernet

BradU20 said:


> (did you read your email?)


You mean where it says "Placements will be given out after each division is complete (3:00pm for pointers, 5:00pm for flushers)"?

um.. yeah... kind of ambiguous, don't you think? :lol:

Must have had other things on my mind!

KW


----------



## Firemedic

Meat is still on the smoker. It stalled at 162 for two hours. It's now at 183, another 20 degrees, another 4-5 hours. You guys better eat all this crap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Botek

BradU20 said:


> You're fired.


 Funniest thing I've seen in this whole thread:lol:


----------



## michgundog

Jeffrey Towler said:


> Good luck Saturday Mike. I will try to get out to watch after work.
> 
> 
> Regards
> JT
> www.marshhawkretrievers.com


Thanks Jeff, I hope you can make it. Good luck next weekend. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

I do not think we could ask for better weather for tomorrow! 

*10 Day Weather Forecast for Chelsea, MI (48118) - weather.com*


*FYI:* I do want to let everyone know that due to the long, cold and VERY SNOWY winter ... we still have some areas that are melting snow off today. Almost all of the snow is gone but most of the melting has happened this week. Therefore, there are still some muddy areas, but you should be able to avoid most of them. *You may want to wear appropriate footwear for some mud?* The grassy fields are fine, but the path areas around the farm may have some mud ... especially the newly graded areas from last year. The clay dries quickly - but not that fast. 

All is well and we look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!


*REMINDERS:* 

All SHOOTERS will need 2010 or 2011 DNR small game or preserve licenses in order to shoot
Anyone walking in the fields will need to wear hunter orange (at least a hat or vest - we have only a handful to lend)
Anyone walking in the fields will need to sign a liability waiver form (Print name, Sign and Date)


----------



## BradU20

Thank you to the Scott's for judging, Firemedic and Jeff for the food, to Bill and Vikki, and all the other volunteers.

Weather was perfect, birds were flyers, food was stellar and I think everyone had a great time.

*Pointing Division*
1st - Ivy - Red Setter - Brad Utrup
2nd - Fritz - Brit - Richard Lucier
3rd - Luc - GSP - Jim Gilsdorf
4th - Lucy - Pointer - George Frisch
HM - Bella - Pointer - Scott Wilczewski

*Flushing Division*
1st - Kate - Lab - Dan Hartley
2nd - Woody - E. Cocker - Gary Metropoulos
3rd - Shelly - E. Cocker - Gary Metropoulos
4th - Jazy - ESS - Mike Minnick 
HM - Brogan - ESS - Brian Trimmer


_Pictures to follow...._


----------



## k9wernet

Hopefully someone did more picture taking than I did. With the exception of the first few photos in the series, these were taken by a 3 year old.

KW

edit: I tried to embed a slide show, but it wont display. Click the title at the top to go to the photobucket page

[ame="http://s811.photobucket.com/albums/zz36/k9wernet/2011%20Greater%20SEMI%20RGS%20Fun%20Trial/?albumview=slideshow"]Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## Daveldman

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=299830&id=750213404&l=63923be875


----------



## Daveldman

If the Facebook album can't be viewed by everyone, let me know and I'll put it up somewhere else.


----------



## k9wernet

Daveldman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=299830&id=750213404&l=63923be875


Wow! Great photos!

KW


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

*Congratulations to all of the winners!*


What a beautiful day we had to enjoy the dogs and birds in the fields.
The delicious food and company were the icing on the cake.
Everything was just perfect.


Thanks to Brad and the RGS gang for another wonderful Fun Trial.
We look forward to seeing all of the winners back again for the Gun Dog of the Year in December.

Thanks also to everyone for taking and sharing their photos. It is always so interesting to relive the day through another's viewpoint. Spectacular action shots!


----------



## colvinch

EXCELLENT photos


----------



## Steelheadfred

Congrats to Dan and Brad, i am really happy for both of them, two guys that will shake your hand whether they win or lose and wish you well down the road. Congrats to all the winners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGSP

Steelheadfred said:


> Congrats to Dan and Brad, i am really happy for both of them, two guys that will shake your hand whether they win or lose and wish you well down the road. Congrats to all the winners.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No they won't! It's no fun if you're not winning Fritz.:lol:

Congrats Dan and Brad. I know you both of those guys work really hard on having good dogs.


----------



## michgundog

*Thank you, Brad, Greater SE MI RGS, Colonial Farms(Bill & Vicki) and everyone else involved for putting on a great trial.*


----------



## BradU20

Daveldman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=299830&id=750213404&l=63923be875


Sorry, forgot to specifically mention our two camera men for the day.
Obviously, from the above link, they did a heck of a nice job.
Thanks Dave and Mike.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

*Shown below in order - Left to Right*

*Pointing Division*
1st - Ivy - Red Setter - Brad Utrup
2nd - Fritz - Brit - Richard Lucier
3rd - Luc - GSP - Jim Gilsdorf
4th - Lucy - Pointer - George Frisch
HM - Bella - Pointer - Scott Wilczewski












*Flushing Division*
1st - Kate - Lab - Dan Hartley
2nd - Woody - E. Cocker - Gary Metropoulos
3rd - Shelly - E. Cocker - Gary Metropoulos
4th - Jazy - ESS - Mike Minnick 
HM - Brogan - ESS - Brian Trimmer


----------



## k9wernet

Why do those flushing breed owners look so unhappy? Whoops, stupid question, my bad! 

KW


----------



## swalsh770

Brad
You and your crew did an awsome job! Very well organized event. This was our first time doing this we met alot of great people and learned alot of things. My apologies to my running mate for some of my rookie mistakes. My wife and I had a great time. Thanks again.


----------



## Daveldman

If anyone wants original high-quality photos, I can email them to you. Just let me know which number(and a description), and I will send it direct. [email protected]
Thanks Brad for organizing a great day. I know a lot of work goes into it.


----------



## Flash01

Great pictures guys.

Thanks to everyone involved for all your hard work to put together such a well run event.


----------



## Unregistered4

Congrats, to all that placed! 

Brian.


----------



## ScottSki

What a great fun trial!
Awesome weather, great food, excellent judging, real nice grounds and birds as well !!!

Nice job again Brad!
Outstanding photo's too!!!
As soon as my damn dog can retrieve 100% of the time I'll be even happier!!! 
Scott W.


----------



## RecurveRx

Scott, the brace with your pointer gets my vote for most entertaining of the day. It really had it all. The gun swap was classic. :lol: Had you not pulverized that bird, Sundance might have been able to locate the pieces for a retrieve. 

Good show Brad, Colonial Farms, Ryan, Scott & Scott, and all the other RGS volunteers that put in all the hard work to allow us an opportunity to come play for the day. 

Ahhhh fatties....


----------



## Bozo

GamebirdPreserve said:


> *Shown below in order - Left to Right*
> 
> *Pointing Division*
> 1st - Ivy - Red Setter - Brad Utrup
> 2nd - Fritz - Brit - Richard Lucier
> 3rd - Luc - GSP - Jim Gilsdorf
> 4th - Lucy - Pointer - George Frisch
> HM - Bella - Pointer - Scott Wilczewski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flushing Division*
> 1st - Kate - Lab - Dan Hartley
> 2nd - Woody - E. Cocker - Gary Metropoulos
> 3rd - Shelly - E. Cocker - Gary Metropoulos
> 4th - Jazy - ESS - Mike Minnick
> HM - Brogan - ESS - Brian Trimmer


 Congrat. to all that placed,and also great pic.Liked to have ben there.next time I hope


----------



## crosswind

I enjoyed watching/judging the dogs. The weather was perfect for trialing.
A word of advice I would give to many of the handlers, the most common mistake I seen all day was the handler approaching their dogs from directly behind the dog. That unnerved many of the dogs which lead to the dog charging in to flush the bird out. When approaching your dog on point get out in to the front of the dog and flush towards your dog. It will cause many of the marginal steady dogs to hold the bird instead of charging in to help flush.


----------



## Lloydboy

crosswind said:


> I enjoyed watching/judging the dogs. The weather was perfect for trialing.
> A word of advice I would give to many of the handlers, the most common mistake I seen all day was the handler approaching their dogs from directly behind the dog. That unnerved many of the dogs which lead to the dog charging in to flush the bird out. When approaching your dog on point get out in to the front of the dog and flush towards your dog. It will cause many of the marginal steady dogs to hold the bird instead of charging in to help flush.


First Thank you for judging! You guys did good job. And thanks for the tip above...


----------



## MLH

More pix ....

[ame="http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/RGSGSEMI/Greater%20SE%20MI%20RGS%20Fun%20Trail%20March%2019%202011/"]Greater SE MI RGS Fun Trail March 19 2011 pictures by RGSGSEMI - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

MLH said:


> More pix ....
> 
> Greater SE MI RGS Fun Trail March 19 2011 pictures by RGSGSEMI - Photobucket


 
I know that it took the entire day for you as photographer to capture all of these action shots. Your time is very much appreciated. Thanks for your thoughtfulness and sharing it with everyone, as well.

GREAT JOB!


----------



## Firemedic

I had a great time. It was good to see some old faces, and nice to meet some of the guys I got to chat with. I still thought it was funny when Bill told me it was a good thing I wasn't wearing a name tag with Firemedic on it!:lol:

Thanks again to Bill and Vicki for being great hosts, for the Scott's to take time out of their schedules to judge, and to Brad and Jeff for running the event.

I hope you all enjoyed the BBQ and the fatties. I hope to see everyone out there again next year.


----------



## BradU20

Firemedic said:


> I hope you all enjoyed the BBQ and the fatties. I hope to see everyone out there again next year.


Hey! Hey! Good to hear you are planning to cook again next year.
Heck of guy you are....


----------



## k9wernet

Sorry we didn't get more of a chance to chat, Ryan. I saw you for about 30 seconds and then you disappeared... or I did... Anyway, thanks for the grub!

KW


----------



## Firemedic

BradU20 said:


> Hey! Hey! Good to hear you are planning to cook again next year.
> Heck of guy you are....


Ya know, I will do it again next year, provided I have the time off. This time I will make sure I get to bed a a decent hour, and I don't indulge in too much Crown with the judges the night before...... :lol:



k9wernet said:


> Sorry we didn't get more of a chance to chat, Ryan. I saw you for about 30 seconds and then you disappeared... or I did... Anyway, thanks for the grub!
> 
> KW


That's ok, you don't want to be associated with me anyway. I didn't get a chance to walk the braces with the people I knew, but hope to next year.


----------



## Gracierator

Firemedic said:


> I had a great time. It was good to see some old faces, and nice to meet some of the guys I got to chat with. I still thought it was funny when Bill told me it was a good thing I wasn't wearing a name tag with Firemedic on it!:lol:
> 
> Thanks again to Bill and Vicki for being great hosts, for the Scott's to take time out of their schedules to judge, and to Brad and Jeff for running the event.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed the BBQ and the fatties. I hope to see everyone out there again next year.


It was nice to meet some new folks! Firemedic you said you were a *****hole , I would disagree. Enjoy the talk and food!
Brad and crew great job as usual. 
Colonial Farms hats off to you folks for hosting and the coffee!
Thank You
Rocky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

Gracierator said:


> It was nice to meet some new folks! Firemedic you said you were a *****hole , I would disagree. Enjoy the talk and food!
> Brad and crew great job as usual.
> Colonial Farms hats off to you folks for hosting and the coffee!
> Thank You
> Rocky
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
*I agree. I thought Firemedic was a very nice guy, as well.* Maybe he just does not want anyone else to know it? That may be why he did not want to wear his nametag and tried to slip in and out of here so fast? 
Maybe we will just keep it a secret? 

Didn't he blame his leaving on the CROWN ROYAL, though? Now that I think about it, Firemedic asked me if it was okay for him to go up and sleep on the beds in the loft ... so maybe that is where he disappeared to? :lol: 

I am still waiting for the day that I finally get to meet CHEWY, though ...:evilsmile


----------



## MLH

Updated link to Greater SE Michigan photobucket albums:

[ame="http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/RGSGSEMI/"]Pictures by RGSGSEMI - Photobucket[/ame]


----------

